# Bluetooth IPod 1ere Génération



## Mac Chris (11 Mai 2011)

J'ai (encore) un iPod 1ere Génération 16Go.
Je souhaite savoir s'il est compatible pour le bluetooth car je ne le vois pas dans les "Réglages", il me semble que je suis en version 3.x.x
Merci
Nota : je souhaite acheter une appli type scrabble où on peut utiliser ses iPod et iPhone en tant qu'équipement reliés en bluetooth


----------



## Vallle (19 Mai 2011)

Très franchement je ne crois pas que le Bluetooth fonction, j'ai télécharger plein d'appli Bluetooth sur mon iPod de 2eme génération et sa n'a jamais marchait ... Donc je ne pense pas ..


----------



## marvel63 (19 Mai 2011)

De mémoire, le bluetooth ne fonctionne pas sur l'iPod 1G.
Seulement à partir du 2G


----------



## Vallle (19 Mai 2011)

Bon ba c'est que je devais m'y prendre comme un pieds ... :rose:


----------

